# New members?



## StarxRox (14/4/14)

Hi,

I'm relatively new brewing but have always sort out delicious craft beer. After the craft beer and cider festival at the Highway the other week, it took my love for beer to a whole new level! 

I'm pretty keen to get involved in the club. 

Are you guys still active or have I missed the boat?

Cheers,

Starxrox


----------



## Clarkholio (21/4/14)

StarxRox said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm relatively new brewing but have always sort out delicious craft beer. After the craft beer and cider festival at the Highway the other week, it took my love for beer to a whole new level!
> 
> ...


Looks like its been a while between posts.


----------

